

It's Official: Big soda drinks are out in NYC - headShrinker
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012/09/13/supersized-drinks-on-the-way-out-in-nyc/57775970/1

======
adetayo
I get the motivation but this is pointless. Bloomberg should focus on ways to
make healthy food less expensive. Now that is something that would definitely
make a real change

~~~
SlipperySlope
Sin taxes are very effective for changing consumer behavior. And they refund
to the state some expenses that result from the proscribed acts.

